# 2015 Tax Filing Deadline Extended



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

(Title should actually be: *Deadline For Filing 2014 Taxes *)

It looks like someone at the CRA published last year's extension information due to the Heartbleed exploit that extended the tax filing deadline (because CRA's servers were taken offline while they installed the patch) to May 5, 2014 on the CRA's site this year. They didn't remove it quickly enough and the Minister of Revenue has told the CRA that they can't penalize anyone that files between April 20 and May 5.

So a few more days to file those taxes (and put off paying any balance due if you have that).

Some details here:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/can...ror-gives-5-more-days-to-file-taxes-1.3051754

And straight from the horse's mouth here (in the yellow box under the headline):
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/gncy/t1gtrdy/menu-eng.html


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the heads up. Will heads roll for this announcement error? How do mistakes like this get published?? Don't the bosses proof read these days?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Guban said:


> Wow! Thanks for the heads up. Will heads roll for this announcement error? How do mistakes like this get published?? Don't the bosses proof read these days?


only private companies where monetary losses are a problem and concern.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, we the accountants were not amused at this as some of our clients decided to bring in the stuff for next week instead. Joy!


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

NorthKC said:


> Yeah, we the accountants were not amused at this as some of our clients decided to bring in the stuff for next week instead. Joy!


At the C.A. firm where I work, we are sticking with April 30. We have tomorrow (May 1) off, and then time to get on with life.


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

PrairieGal said:


> At the C.A. firm where I work, we are sticking with April 30. We have tomorrow (May 1) off, and then time to get on with life.


Same. Tax party last night, easy day today, and first weekend off in weeks. Love May 1st.


----------

